# Learning to carry a flag



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

I am working with Brodie to carry a flag and today i WTC with it... please don't mind the flag- my friends mom's horse ate it and it is the only thing I have to practice with right now. I am going to buy a new one this week.


----------



## Countrygal892000 (Apr 17, 2009)

Do you have a flag holder on your stirrup? It looks like your carrying it on your foot...


----------



## Thatgirlsacowboy (Aug 17, 2009)

Hahahahahaaha Apparently American Flags are good eatin'. Was his poop stars and stripes?


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

country: the flag boots were in the trailer and my friends mom took it so I was using my toe 

thatgirl: it was scary to him at the beg and then he wasn't scared anymore so he ate it lol


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

Lovely flag :lol:
I was doing the same thing yesterday and today.
I got a pretty cool pic of my sister but of course I'm the only one who takes pictures so none of me and Penny 
(sorry it's kinda blurry)


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

your horse look more experienced then Brodie ... this is our first time


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

That was my sister's mare's first time but you can do anything with Indi. She is totally bombproof. Penny FREAKED out at first but at the end of our "lesson" I was galloping around on her back with it :O We were doing it for practice for the drill team we are joining. What are you doing it for?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Oh, my. He looks so terrorized! LOL . Looks like you are doing a great job.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Good job! He looks really calm


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

he has seen the flag before but never carried it... i know it wasn't a real flag but he was such a good boy. The handing off of the flag was the problem, once i had it he was cool 

Anna: i have ran in many rodeos with flags and i would love to have Brodie be sane and capable to do it with me ... next summer is rodeo season so i have some time


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

I am just starting up in the drill team and galloping around the arena in the rodeos with a flag looks like sooo much fun! I'm really excited.


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

yeah we haul a** at rodeos with flags ...

here are some of me at a rodeo...


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

What a fuzzy monster! He looks like he's being a doll!


----------

